# Got my Remy HVH250-115 DOM at the machine shop!



## philt (Sep 7, 2014)

Having the motor coupled to the TR3650 5 speed tranny. With the proprietary 720V, 900 amp drive, this motor has proven to produce well over 400 HP on the Dyn. With up to 1000 ft lbs of torque at the rear wheel wells, this is going to be a wild ride!

See it at SEMA 2016.

http://1drv.ms/1whGe3E
www.totalautomationworks.com


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

philt said:


> See it at SEMA 2016.


Talk about a deep tease. Any progress to post before then?


----------



## philt (Sep 7, 2014)

Not my intent to tease.

Want details?
KigerStang EV
Enjoy.

Also like our FB page if you like what you see.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Total-AUTOmation-Works-LLC/599825060053495


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks. Did you find the matching spline coupler, and if so, what is it?


----------



## philt (Sep 7, 2014)

Made one.
TAW brand.
Was sent out of state for strength hardening.
Should be back in a week or so.
Cutting a 1/2" aluminum mounting plate on the waterjet machine next week.

Once that's done and the coupling is back we will post pics of the motor and tranny in the vehicle with our custom frame kit that fits 64 to 2015 Mustangs.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you broach the splines yourself, or did you find the existing spline.


----------



## philt (Sep 7, 2014)

The splines were made out of a solid piece of rod.
I didn't do it myself, a machinist friend has partnered with us to make these to order for different trannys. One side stays the same for the Remy motor, the other side changes, built to order although some may be stocked like the TR3650 Spline and the TR6060 spline since doing 1 offs are very expensive.

At present we are just trying to get the prototype vehicle done for the 2017 SEMA show. Reselling comes after the show.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wait, you've already delayed it a year since your original post?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Wait, you've already delayed it a year since your original post?


Hofstadter's Law: "It always takes longer then you think, even when you take into account Hofstadter's Law."

Buy your SEMA 2018 tickets...


----------



## philt (Sep 7, 2014)

JRP3 said:


> Wait, you've already delayed it a year since your original post?


Yes, we changed direction to EV. Originally was a Coyote 5.0 motor sponsored by Ford and Eaton furnished TVS2800 super charger.

Glad it went this way though. A lot more fun IMO. Not as many people doing it and I think EVs are really the future.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

But in your original post at the top of this thread you already made the switch to EV, then mentioned the 2016 SEMA. Now, 11 days later, it's the 2017 SEMA? 



> See it at SEMA 2016.


Was that a typo?


----------



## philt (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes, we could make it to the 16 show but the new batteries we have been promised will not be ready. Plus the extra year gives us time to get all the details right.

I would rather wait a year and get it all right than have issues because we rushed it. 

As a Corvette owner, I know to wait for the second year of a new model before buying. Even then, recalls are expected, even anticipated by GM.
Its not a good way to do biz IMO.


Thanks for noticing and sorry for the anticipation.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Got it. Somewhat related, I wonder if you've seen this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9E3ltoe5Uk


----------



## philt (Sep 7, 2014)

No I hadn't. I love it.
This guy is hysterical. What a character. Wish I lived closer to him, we would hit it off I'm sure.


I think there will be quite a few EV muscle cars coming out in the next few years.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## philt (Sep 7, 2014)

JR:
Making a plan to visit the battery plant in June 2015, so if things go as planned we may make the 2016 SEMA show. FYI, just heard this morning from the vendor their testing is going well and they expect no delays for Q1 2016 delivery.

I've worked for many large companies, Siemens, GE, Eaton, Toshiba and I get a little apprehensive when they throw out release dates for new products.

So I am going to be cautious when I promise any date. I will say if we can get it done for the SEMA 2016 show, it will be there.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, counting on a date from a battery supplier is a risky proposition, especially if it's a new product. Hope they come through. Can you provide any details on the battery?


----------



## philt (Sep 7, 2014)

Not yet but as soon as we are given the OK, we will.
Thanks for the interest.
Phil


----------

